# wiring tortoise



## alvin (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all
newbee whit tortoise. I have a AC adapter that deliver output,
12 volts , 1500ma.
I am not sure if 1500ma is to much for tortoise.
when connecting every thing togetter wire and dtdp switch, there is a little hum sound coming from the tortoise when moving the dtdp switch but nothing moves.
Need help please:dunno:


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

alvin said:


> Hi all
> 
> newbee whit tortoise. I have a AC adapter that deliver output,
> 
> ...



The documentation says 500ma will run 30 tortoises. So as long as you only use that adapter for less then 90 tortoises you will be fine.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry didn't read all of your original post. I have yet to apply power to my tortoise machines. But it sounds like the drive gear is off. The web site has some info on that.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Third thing to say try running the tortoise with out the DPDT by direct power to the pads the reverse the polarity (swap how you have it connected).


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds like you are using an 12v AC power supply, if so, did you put in the proper diodes?

The Tortoise needs DC:
http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/ins/800-6000ins.pdf


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, as pointed out by John, the Tortoise motors require DC current.
One polarity setting moves points from A to B the reverse polarity
moves points from B to A.

You can burn out the Tortoise motor with AC.

The reason it buzzed is the alternating current was
trying to make it go one way then the other with
the 60 cycles.

Don


----------



## alvin (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the info, now all my tortoise works fine.
Another question: I have what seem to be a athearn locomotive and it run backward when all other locomotive go foreward.
I know that change polarity on the engine does nothing.
What is the next step to settle this probleme.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Alvin

You have another thread with that loco problem. It's better
to use it for your solutions. Comments to two threads can
get confusing.

Don


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Tortoise Switch Machine..*

It looks like that more *"Detailed Information"* is required for the *"Tortoise Switch Machine"..*

I presently have (x27) Tortoise Switch Machines..
The Circuitron instructions are not easy to follow.. 
http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/ins/800-6000ins.pdf

I will be posting a new *"Thread"..*
Technical Model Train Forum
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17








......


----------

